# Closing end loops - best method?



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

Not an expert, but this is what works good for me...
Serve loops on the four post, don't close the loops. Twist and tension on two post. Then serve ends towards the loop. Twisting and endserving closes the loop.
The technique of "closing the loop" when tag end serving is generally only used when tag end serving compound strings on a two post jig.


----------



## Jrc645 (Mar 11, 2019)

I just watched a YouTube video from outdoor Sean. He serves the loop on the four stud and then transfers it to the 300lbs of tension over night. Then while under tension he serves in the loop. You may have to look up the video for this to make sense.


----------



## TomMcDonald (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks both, I made some strings using these methods and they worked well.
Tom.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

There is no need to close the loops prior to serving. The first pic shows how the loop closes itself nicely once the string is twisted, The second pic shows how the loop and string appear when the ends are served over a loop that is not closed. Notice that the end serving lays down nicely. If I had used the tags to close the loops, there is no way the serving would have laid down so nicely.


Automan


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I use tags to close my end loops...do t have any issues with serving laying down nice...


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

That looks very nice. I've seen strings built by the big boys that weren't nearly that good.

Automan


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks sir! I only build for myself and a friend if they need something so I can take my time. But i do get a little lazy and not get serving laid as nice sometimes.


----------



## Jacques Malan (Mar 28, 2019)

good thread


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Here is mine. Served loops









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

2X_LUNG said:


> Here is mine. Served loops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean! Nice!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Thanks! And a few more...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrow68 (Apr 10, 2011)

2X_LUNG said:


> Thanks! And a few more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good works!!!!


----------



## TomMcDonald (Mar 14, 2019)

Great!
How do you get your transitions so clean? What size thread are you using for your loops?


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

.009 or .007 for the end loop and serving towards the loop


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

Split buss loops


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)




----------

